# Pics of opaque red 74s



## NickM (Oct 25, 2016)

Just picked one up recently, and was looking online for pictures of other opaque red rays, but there aren't many online.  If you own one and have a picture handy, post it.  The color is growing on me. Just looking for some pics to drool over and pass time


----------



## Intense One (Oct 26, 2016)

Here's my opaque red stingray just the way I bought it.  It has some incorrect parts but I don't care cause I love it just the same


----------



## Intense One (Oct 26, 2016)

Here's his opaque red big brother


----------



## NickM (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice! Such a cool color


----------



## NickM (Oct 26, 2016)

Some close ups of mine. Seat has one pea size hole under that little piece of white tape


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## island schwinn (Oct 26, 2016)

74  with added stick shift.


----------



## NickM (Oct 26, 2016)

Sweet, wish mine was a 5 speed!


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 4, 2016)

$35 dollar bikes makes this a cheap hobby.  Schwinns light weights and Raleighs ride well and have a classy look to them.


----------



## Sambikeman (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Sambikeman (Nov 13, 2016)

Nick here are 2 ...74,s


----------



## schwinnray (Nov 13, 2016)

sweet 5 speed im on the lookout for one of those now to complete the fenderless 5 collection


----------



## NickM (Nov 16, 2016)

Sweet 5 speed!


----------

